# What is the best joint supplement?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

What is the best joint supplement for preventive measures and for current treatment for joints?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think there is a "best". I think that some supplements work better for some dogs than others. 

I use Dasuquin but it's pretty expensive. I think just giving Banshee curcumin has helped more than anything. 

IMO, work on keeping the inflammation down. Fish oil, curcumin. Combine that with a joint supplement. MSM for soft tissue, glucosamine. Reading some interesting things about egg shell membrane. 

Feed a good food. I give tracheas and chicken feet for chew treats.

In my opinion, you have to look at the whole picture.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I give my dogs Fresh Factors from Springtime Inc. This product may not work for every dog, but I've given to both my personal dogs and all of the fosters and have had great results. I also supplement with a fish oil.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been happy with Dasuquin.


----------

